# acting weird after beef liver...



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

im sure youll rember me asking how important organs are to dogs and everyone said very so the other day i went out and got Cesar some beef liver up intill tonight he has only ever had chicken liver.
hes been on raw for a few months and doing great hes eating beef,turkey,pork,fish and chicken without issues (other tehn runnies with the chicken liver and heart combined)
so tonight i gave him his first piece of beef liver with bone heavy chicken(necks and drum sticks-no skin)
well he ate the liver fine and so far (its been about 5 hours) no runs but he is acting very strangely
he seems anxious,paceing then he acts as if hes trying to vomit but doesnt then he begins to obsessivly lick his legs and feet and he will jsut sort of randomly stop what he is doing to stand there and zone out. i let him out to use the bathroom and he peed but when he began to come back into the house he just stopped in the doorway half in half out and zoned out i called him in and he just acted like i wasnt there then began licking his leg i had to pull him inside all the while he acted like i wasnt there he didnt move his feet along to come inside either just let me drag him in.

the liver was VERY fresh and looked good it was not old it has been frozen since i bought it i let it thaw a good bit before giving it too him and i only gave him a piece about the size of 2 quarters side by side.

hes not lethargic or panting and will still beg when my mom was eating but he just is acting so strange :/
does anyone have any ideas?
he hasnt been out of my sight or my moms sight so i know he hasnt eaten anything weird only thing was the beef liver but im just begining to worry about it its so..strange!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i have never heard of anything remotely like that caused by liver. But I'm not very long on raw, either. 

Rebel has acted like that a couple of times and it passed. I thought it was a stomach upset.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

yeah its very strange so far his bowels seem alright he went poo today after eating and it was solid so i was glad for that and this behavior isnt somthing life thretening so far it seems so im jsut watchign and waiting if he gets worse or weirder im probably going to get ahold of the ER vet office he layed down to sleep right now.

makes me feel better hearing your dogs have done similar and where fine makes me feel much better thank you


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well. let's hope it's something that will pass ok. 

honestly, alot of times when Rebel seems like something's wrong i just cross my fingers and hope it will pass because I don't want it to be caused by the food. And so far, it always has.

I mean, if it were something bad I wouldn't ignore it, but I remember on several occasions he's gone out into the yard and sat down and tried to throw up but not, just stood there staring off into space, just like you describe. And licking the air alot.

Any other time I might have rushed him off to the vet, but I'm too afraid they are going to blame it on the food. And maybe it is - maybe something isn't sitting right. but it's never lasted very long and hasn't happened in quite awhile.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

yeh i wouldnt want them to blame the raw either and im sure they would.
maybe i should skip a meal tomorrow if it is his tummy thats upset i just know im gonna be watching him like a hawk tonight though!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> yeh i wouldnt want them to blame the raw either and im sure they would.
> maybe i should skip a meal tomorrow if it is his tummy thats upset i just know im gonna be watching him like a hawk tonight though!


Yes, I HATE it when they are acting funny. Sometimes I think I just ought to have an x-ray machine in my house. If it wouldn't kill them with radiation, I could just take a look whenever they acted sick.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

xellil said:


> Yes, I HATE it when they are acting funny. Sometimes I think I just ought to have an x-ray machine in my house. If it wouldn't kill them with radiation, I could just take a look whenever they acted sick.



Ha! I was thinking the same thing today! Malcolm was not eating breakfast and vomiting this morning, and I SUPER wanted to X-ray him to make sure he wasn't obstructed (from what? I have no idea. I'm just paranoid like that.). 

Problem is, I'd also X-ray MYSELF compulsively and then we'd ALL die of radiation poisoning... :/


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> Ha! I was thinking the same thing today! Malcolm was not eating breakfast and vomiting this morning, and I SUPER wanted to X-ray him to make sure he wasn't obstructed (from what? I have no idea. I'm just paranoid like that.).
> 
> Problem is, I'd also X-ray MYSELF compulsively and then we'd ALL die of radiation poisoning... :/


Oh goodness, I cracked up at that. That is so true. 

Maybe it's best we with no self control bypass the in-home x-ray machine.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Cesar is sleeping on the couch next to me and his tummy ism aking alot of gurgling noises i wont be at all suprised if he wakes me p in the middle fo the night to be let out to go potty


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what quantity of liver did you give him?

sounds to me like a stomach upset, too....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> Cesar is sleeping on the couch next to me and his tummy ism aking alot of gurgling noises i wont be at all suprised if he wakes me p in the middle fo the night to be let out to go potty


Actually, i think the rumbling is a good sign. You might have poop splattered everywhere, but it seems his digestive tract is working.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Indi acts like that when she needs to throw up and can't. She's very anxious, pacey, she sometimes just stands in one spot with her head down, like she really wants to puke but doesn't know when it is going to happen. She also gets very moody when she's standing still like that and the other dogs know to keep out of her way. Hope it's just an upset tummy ...How long has he been eating beef liver?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

he just jumped off the couch to vomit a little then ate it back up so hes obviously still got a good appitite 

i gave him a piece of liver about the size of 2 quarters side by side or like a teaspoon of liver
and this is his first time eating beef liver normally he gets chicken liver


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

That is a very small amount...sounds like you're doing the introduction just right. Maybe feed him chicken liver tomorrow or the next day and see how he acts with that? Maybe the beef liver is just really rich and caught his stomach off guard.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

that is also what i am hopeing he seemes to have a bit of a sensative tummy sometimes somthing so small as a doritio fallign on teh floor and him eating it can cause bad diareha but then ther times somthing youd think would upset his tummy like once he got into my nephews lunch box and grabbed a plastic travel size cup of salsa and ate it all and was fine.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

xellil said:


> Oh goodness, I cracked up at that. That is so true.
> 
> Maybe it's best we with no self control bypass the in-home x-ray machine.



Definitely for the best.  My mother's a rheumatologist and I have a connective tissue disorder, the combination of which makes me borderline desperate to see what my joint surfaces look like...  

I also think it would be super cool to xray the dogs as they digest bones...


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

Liver has very high iron content. Beef liver has the highest iron content. You might want to stick to chicken livers.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

> Liver has very high iron content. Beef liver has the highest iron content. You might want to stick to chicken livers.


Wouldn't feeding only chicken liver give you unbalanced zinc and copper levels?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Well good news cesars stools area little soft but not runny he only vomited once jsut a little bit and this morning he is back to his old self hes just fine got up and imedietly began playing wtih his rubber bone


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> Well good news cesars stools area little soft but not runny he only vomited once jsut a little bit and this morning he is back to his old self hes just fine got up and imedietly began playing wtih his rubber bone


That's wonderful news


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxerParty said:


> Definitely for the best. My mother's a rheumatologist and I have a connective tissue disorder, the combination of which makes me borderline desperate to see what my joint surfaces look like...
> 
> I also think it would be super cool to xray the dogs as they digest bones...


i've seen my joints and my muscles. trust me. you don't want to see them. LOL

but it would be super cool to watch dogs digest....'course, then we'd have to balance our desires and curiousites against the amount of radiation we'd be giving them.....

sigh. there is never any fun for us, is there? LOL --- there's always a caveat.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

next time you give him beef liver give it alone to rule out that it wasn't the chicken that upset his tummy as well, maybe give just the small amount of liver that you did, and 1/2 hour later give the rest of the meal... just to see. :thumb:

I've never had that happen to Tobi usually after organs he goes into a play bow with his head under his chest and wobbles back and forth while scooting his head on the floor... that was the strange behavior i was kinda thinking you meant XD

Glad he's doing better, keep us updated on your next feeding of it.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

tobi you really need to get a video of that! sounds too cute!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> i've seen my joints and my muscles. trust me. you don't want to see them. LOL
> 
> but it would be super cool to watch dogs digest....'course, then we'd have to balance our desires and curiousites against the amount of radiation we'd be giving them.....
> 
> sigh. there is never any fun for us, is there? LOL --- there's always a caveat.



You may be right...I saw my shoulder X-rays before I had reconstructive surgery, and it was pretty terrifying. I should NOT have had osteopenia at 22.  Doesn't make me any less curious 

Why must fun always have consequences? :tongue:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxerParty said:


> Why must fun always have consequences? :tongue:


now there's a rhetorical question if ever i saw one.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

Tobi said:


> next time you give him beef liver give it alone to rule out that it wasn't the chicken that upset his tummy as well, maybe give just the small amount of liver that you did, and 1/2 hour later give the rest of the meal... just to see. :thumb:
> 
> I've never had that happen to Tobi usually after organs he goes into a play bow with his head under his chest and wobbles back and forth while scooting his head on the floor... that was the strange behavior i was kinda thinking you meant XD
> 
> Glad he's doing better, keep us updated on your next feeding of it.


i want to see a video of it too! my dog does something similar with some sneezing and rolling around when he really gets into it. I've never seen anyone else's dog do it


----------

